# separating redbud trees



## drgnldy71 (Sep 22, 2005)

I have 3 baby redbud trees I planted about 3/4 years ago all together, I figured If I did it that way then at least one would survive. Now they are all 3 doing great. They are about 18" -24" tall now & I think I need to separate them so they aren't competing with each other over soil, water, that sort of thing, but I'm afraid if I do I'm going to do something wrong and end up killing all three. Any ideas?


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

If you root prune the trees now with a spade you could probably then dig them up in the early spring before the leaves come out and be ok. 

To root prune: take a sharp (yes, go sharpen it with a file) spade and go all the way around each little tree leaving enough roots to make sure that the tree will survive. Where they are close together just cut down with the spade to separate them. Do not move the trees. Leave them in place to grow a more compact root system. 
In general you want to move trees and other woody plants in the fall and winter while they are dormant. Roots continue to grow in the late fall and by root pruning you can let the little guys get some good feeder roots established close to the trunk. Then when you dig them up in the early spring (before the trees break dormancy) you will have a far better survival rate. Dig the trees just outside of the place you cut through the roots in the fall.

hope this helps

David


----------



## drgnldy71 (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks Much, I'll Try And See What Happens


----------



## jeffreyc256 (Sep 25, 2005)

A problem with redbuds is that the main roots usually go out horizontal from the tree 6-8 feet. You need to move yours quick or they may not be able to be seperated. I would wait till winter and prune them back pretty good as you are likely to lose alot of roots. Try cutting the ground around them in a circle with a shovel about 4-5 feet away from the trunk and feel for roots and dont cut them. Then wet the ground and try pulling them with a soft strap and winch or comealong working them slowly. I have moved azaleas and dogwoods this way with fair success and I just pulled them with a strap and truck. The good news is redbuds are pretty hardy.Good luck


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

RedBud {Cercis canadensis} is a lovely small tree with many appealing features. Have you considered just leaving it {them} be and just do some minor pruning as needed. In that way you could promote a nice umbrella like canopy that will provide a lovely place to sit in the shade.

Just my.02

Da Fonz


----------



## drgnldy71 (Sep 22, 2005)

I planted them close hoping at least one would live and figured if 2 or all 3 did then i'd have this neat trunk as they all grew together, but I've been told they do better separated because they wouldn't have to compete for soil or nutrients as much. I don't know if it makes any difference but the soil around here is really rocky, so if I do move any of them I'm afraid I'm going to have a hard time replanting them trying not to hit any rocks. Should mention some of the "rocks" are boulder size.


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

Replanting in rocky soil is iffy at best. I don't want to influence your decision, but I say leave them be. Heck they will never get more than 8" to 10" maximum in diameter. I say leave them be and water and prune them as conditions dictate.


Da Fonz


----------



## sassy (Oct 2, 2005)

I have a fairly old Redbud tree in my back yard and would like to have many more throughout my entire yard. Ive read many different ways to grow new trees from the seeds but honestly I dont completely understand the process. From what Ive read, NOW is the time I need to start with this project. Exactly what do I do after removing the bean-like pods from my tree???? :shrug:


----------

